# Blackfire wet ice over fire



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

On a mates car today I did a 50/50 with Blackfire kit.

The first photo shows the car bonnet before bucket wash with Blackfire WD conditioning shampoo.

Thereafter, the bonnet was divided in 2 with the 3m masking tape.

The right hand side of bonnet was then clayed, then 2 x coats of Blackfire GEP were applied. First coat by DA with red hex pad, second coat applied by hand.

After application of GEP to bonnet right hand side, 1 x coat of Blackfire WD AFPP was applied, followed by 1 x coat of Blackfire Midnight Sun, then a quick spritz with the Blackfire WD Polymer spray.

The last 2 pics show the 50/50 using Blackfire kit on bonnet right hand side

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zps7opveafw.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpsnmpndc4x.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg3_zps3mgfodtm.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg4_zps8ajzny8h.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg5_zpsltyjqkfn.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg6_zps6wmqqgqn.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg7_zpsgf2jmhke.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg8_zpsyvakr1ej.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg9_zpsj7bgpjuh.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg10_zpsoclbesuq.jpg.html]


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Bonnet looks brilliant mate.
Thoughts on the shampoo and Polymer spray?.We know how good the sealant is and wax.
Top Job 
Al


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks al,

Not really a fan of the shampoo- didn't seem to be as lubed compared to the others. Will give it another go though. Love the Polymer spray buddy, brought about noticable gloss over the Bf sealant & midnight sun. I think you would like it:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Bonnet looks very nice:thumb: more depth in colour .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Thanks al,
> 
> Not really a fan of the shampoo- didn't seem to be as lubed compared to the others. Will give it another go though. Love the Polymer spray buddy, brought about noticable gloss over the Bf sealant & midnight sun. I think you would like it:thumb:


I got same result with old version of BF shampoo nothing special in this shampoo , about BF Polymer Spray Selanant (old version) I got amazing finish .


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Was toying with the shampoo and you've made my mind up on that one 

Your pal must have been chuffed looks great


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great depth of colour and finish there, Chewy, I need to get the Polymer Spray to finish the collection....lol
Thanks for posting your hard work.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wonder what the polymer spray is like compared to the instant detailer.Think i might add more shampoo Chewy,from reading reviews says add a cap or 2 more.Hard to beat Blackfire finish agree.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Think i might add more shampoo Chewy,from reading reviews says add a cap or 2 more.Hard to beat Blackfire finish agree.


I only used about 12ml's, but that was because I washed the bonnet only. Maybe a higher dose is needed, need to give it another go and experiment. My mate says he's well chuffed with the finish- the Blackfire sealant is hard to beat imh


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks great, I've bought the blackfire kit so far without the wax for my 12 yr old Legacy, I've used the shampoo only so far due to the wet weather and found it ok but I've not experienced many other options yet as getting back into the hobby👍 
I'm going to buy the wax for sure, what shampoo would you recommend instead?  Something like the Nanolex maybe?
Sorry to ask as I'm a hungry to learn returning newbie, I don't yet own a DA, it's on my springtime list, I noted you added a layer of GEP by DA, am I ok doing 2 layers by hand or should I hit the savings pot early for the DA group buy?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

GEP is fine by hand,Camerashy is a blackfire expert hopefully he can help.The wax is a cracker.Also the Wet Diamond sealant is incredible


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Reddaddy67 said:


> Looks great, I've bought the blackfire kit so far without the wax for my 12 yr old Legacy, I've used the shampoo only so far due to the wet weather and found it ok but I've not experienced many other options yet as getting back into the hobby��
> I'm going to buy the wax for sure, what shampoo would you recommend instead? Something like the Nanolex maybe?
> Sorry to ask as I'm a hungry to learn returning newbie, I don't yet own a DA, it's on my springtime list, *I noted you added a layer of GEP by DA, am I ok doing 2 layers by hand or should I hit the savings pot early for the DA group buy?*


Hi Reddaddy,

The shampoo I found was ok. Haven't yet used the Nanolex shampoo, but as a cheaper alternative to the Blackfire, I think dodo BTBM is a good option. 
It's what I use on mine and friends cars the majority of the time, and is PH neutral the same as the Blackfire.

Re: the bit in bold: The GEP works great by hand, or machine. However, if you are looking to maintain the upkeep of your car in the long run then I personally would recommend a machine:thumb: Correction and swirl removal is much quicker by machine, and generally better results achieved in a smaller time frame. As for the GEP, I think your idea to apply 2 layers by hand would work just fine. In fact, that was my intention at first, but decided to apply the first coat by machine just to see what would happen. NB: if you're paintwork does have swirls etc, then you may be better off trying to remove them with a different product first before applying the GEP. The GEP is a non-abbrasive cleanser with glazing attributes only. Hope this helps, cheers


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Forgot too say Chewy.Response from Polish Bliss was 40-50ml of shampoo in 15 litres


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Also the Wet Diamond sealant is incredible


Is that this one? http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-all-finish-paint-protection.html


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

br3n said:


> Is that this one? http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-all-finish-paint-protection.html


Think Al may mean this spray

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=458

Dave


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Forgot too say Chewy.Response from Polish Bliss was 40-50ml of shampoo in 15 litres


Think my shampoo was bought from Motorgeek


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi mate.I ought gep and the shampoo last week.Gave them a call and they use 40ml-50ml.Im waiting til spring and test it.Also there is a new midnight sun spray wax but its not over here yet


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

I can't see any comparison between sides in the photo because of the light, but none the less the finish is superb! I'm switching over to Blackfire shortly so it's good to see these great results.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

SteveEdwards said:


> I can't see any comparison between sides in the photo because of the light, but none the less the finish is superb! I'm switching over to Blackfire shortly so it's good to see these great results.


You won't be disappointed when you do switch.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

SteveEdwards said:


> I can't see any comparison between sides in the photo because of the light, *but none the less the finish is superb!*


Thanks! Just need to finish the rest of the car now. I put it to my friend which wax he would like to apply the rest of the car with, and he chose "Victoria Concours wax" or Vic's red as it's better known on here.

The plan is to try and get the red lexus to look as good as Victoria wax Mayhem, applied to my own car a couple of weeks ago:thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374154


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

I'd always gone down the poor boys black hole followed by purple haze on my black car, but fancied doing something different on the wife's, so got the the wet diamond kit and applied it along with a couple of coats of supernatural hybrid back in September. Both cars have had a couple of washes over the winter.

This morning they both looked like this:

But after a decent wash and a spritz with some black fire wet diamond polymer spray, they looked like this:





The thing is that even after 5 months, the blue car still felt slick when clean even though nothing had been applied since, whilst I had used Aqua wax when drying the black one and it was still dull and flat. The polymer spray really livened both up.

Without doubt I'm using the wet diamond kit and supernatural hybrid on both in the future. It's just so easy to apply, durable and a spritz with the polymer spray really brings up the shine.

Really impressed with the blackfire stuff.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Its awesome stuff period


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm just out of my Instant Detailer. Used it today in the Mrs car which has AFPP on it. So, so cheap in the States compared to here, half tempted to order a load of it 

Porkers look mint


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Porkers look mint


Thx. I'll give them both a proper going over later in the spring. The roads are just filthy around here at the moment.

But without doubt will be cutting down on the various products and using the Blackfire products. :thumb:

Have to say that I'm not tempted by the Blackfire wax though, with a panel pot of SN hybrid looking like it will last forever..


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not even a little bit tempted..?



Got both to try at some point


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*Blackfire used to restore this porsche, no abrasive polishing*

DSC_0059 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0072 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0035 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I have 911 to do also, and will be finished in the wet ice over fire set. Just awesome


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Did you use the metal sealant on the alloys, Matt ?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hufty said:


> Did you use the metal sealant on the alloys, Matt ?


yes, 3 coats after GEP


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

stangalang said:


> yes, 3 coats after GEP


Take it they weren't lacquered then ? Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hufty said:


> Take it they weren't lacquered then ? Nice work. :thumb:


yes lacquered, no issues at all, its advised for use on them


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

stangalang said:


> DSC_0059 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0072 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0035 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


I have to say, that does look stunning. I'm not sure that I got that level of depth when I used SN Hybrid.


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Not even a little bit tempted..?


Lol. Not unless I can find a sample or panel pot of it to try and compare against the SN Hybrid.

TBH I'm not even sure if any wax is needed over the APPF except for a spritz of polymer spray. They look so damn shiney sat there today.


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

A gentle wash, dry and spritz with wet diamond polymer spray brings the cars up a treat..


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Unfortunately at work and most of the photos arent showing but i have been using GEP and AFPP for years when it was suggested to me for my Black Celica by Polished Bliss - great stuff easy on and easy off and leaves an incredible gloss.

I got myself a pot of Midnight Sun late last year and am just starting to use it, thin, thin layers seems to be the way forward, but it still takes longer than in was expecting to cure, have any others found this (it may just be the cool weather)

:thumb:


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Midnight sun is a wipe on wipe off wax, so no cure time required. It remains oily.


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

spyder said:


> Midnight sun is a wipe on wipe off wax, so no cure time required. It remains oily.


Is black ice the same? Wipe on, wipe off?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

spyder said:


> Midnight sun is a wipe on wipe off wax, so no cure time required. It remains oily.


Thanks mate will try on and off, just checked directions and does say don't allow to fully haze over. .


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

It's also recommended to leave at least 8 hours before applying Midnight Sun over GEP and AFPP


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

It was the Blackfire Wet Diamond sealant that prompted me to stop using Zaino on customer cars. This was like 10 years ago. Glad to see that the brand is catching on with you guys.

The only product I haven't like from them is the Claybar Cleaner/Extender. It just makes the clay crumble into pieces


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

This is after a paint decontamination and Clay, then the wet diamond treatment. Tomorrow morning I'll apply the black ice wax. But I can't imagine what improvements it could make.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

monkeybuffer said:


> Is black ice the same? Wipe on, wipe off?


Is that the sealant? If so you can leave as long as you like, very easy to buff off


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Black ice is the coloured charged Montan wax


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=30544221

Baker21 was an ardent Blackfire user, some great examples here.

John Tht.


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

OK, so left the appf to cure overnight, then gave the car a quick spritz with polymer spray to remove any dust or grit that may have settled on it overnight.

Then applied a layer of black ice.

My thoughts? Smells like boot polish. Goes on and comes off easily. Does seem to improve the metallic fleck and does fill swirls. But the shine was so great from the appf, I'm not sure most would notice the difference.

In the picture below, the left half of the bonnet (as you look at it) has black ice on it. See any difference? Me neither.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks a tad darker to me, unless it's the angle of the shot.....probably why it's called black ice


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Looks a tad darker to me, unless it's the angle of the shot.....probably why it's called black ice


I think it's probably just the light in the picture, but it does seem to fill swirls so perhaps it does make it a little darker.

Impressive shine anyway.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Agree, great shine. Did my new Audi Daytona Grey with GEP x2 then AFPP and it looks really good, was going to finish off with Midnight Sun but was tempted by my new purchase Check the Fleck which is wet and popping mad


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Agree, great shine. Did my new Audi Daytona Grey with GEP x2 then AFPP and it looks really good, was going to finish off with Midnight Sun but was tempted by my new purchase Check the Fleck which is wet and popping mad


That's the bouncers stuff right? How does it work with regards to improving the reflection of the flecks?

Without doubt it will smell better than the black fire stuff, which smells of ****!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, Bouncers CTF amazing flake pop with loads of different colours showing in the pearl when the Sun was on it today and gives a very wet look. It's a whiteish coloured wax with a nice smell


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Better than black fire sun Dave ?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

The vee is getting Blackfired either-midnight sun,satsuma rock or odk too finish hmmm.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> The vee is getting Blackfired either-midnight sun,satsuma rock or odk too finish hmmm.


Based on Matt's write up don't forget the BF gear cross polymer malarkey with each stage working with the one before. Go MS, looks like the weather is picking up so if you don't like can always put a coat of ODK down.


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Based on Matt's write up don't forget the BF gear cross polymer malarkey with each stage working with the one before. Go MS, looks like the weather is picking up so if you don't like can always put a coat of ODK down.


I think this is the really strong point to pick up on actually. Using all the blackfire kit means that you are reinforcing the polymers and therefore strengthening / maintaining the longevity of the LSP.

I only applied one coat of sealant and left it overnight to fully cure to ensure the polymers were fully bonded. Then applied a spritz of polymer spray to add to them, then applied a coat of wax which is also polymer charged. If I was just using AFPP, I might have applied a second coat, but didn't see the need if the wax was going on. Previously I'd used SNH as the top coat for the same reason, but there's nothing to say that the polymers were compatible, where as we know the Blackfire products are designed to work together.

Now I can just maintain with the spray, or buy some midnight sun spray (I'd be interested to see the difference in shine that they give if anyone has done a comparison?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Better than black fire sun Dave ?


Hmm!! Now that's a difficult one, Hufty, The BF products work very well together and the sun wax, is no exception leaving a great finish, smooth, reflective and slightly darkened my previous Audi in lava grey.
CTF I would say brought out more flake pop, the feel was not quite as smooth, but comparing the two there would only be 1 point in it.
Maintaining the LSP does not bother me as I'm sad and probably use a different wax every two weeks
Hope this helps
Dave


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Dave, but like me you buy all this gear so need to try and use it, I always finish a wash with Spray of something. Anyone tried the crystal seal and if that brings anything to the party ?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hufty ordered crystal seal last night with pb.Its a tiny bottle though but thought why not.Get it ordered haha.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hufty. Do you get crystal seal. Add anything to afpp?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Hufty ordered crystal seal last night with pb.Its a tiny bottle though but thought why not.Get it ordered haha.


I was thinking about getting the crystal seal myself. Are you planning to use GEP as a base coat?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi mate I was thinking of machine polish with car pro fixer,then 2 coats GEP,2 coats AFPP 12 hour apart then crystal seal.Oh for a bit of overkill maybe some midnight sun aswell lol.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Forgot to add polish bliss have the new midnight sun spray wax for testing .I hope they will ship it over soon


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

That sounds like overkill  Do you need to apply the Crystal Seal over the AFPP?

Would have thought GEP > Crystal Seal would be alright? Maybe maintain the Crystal Seal with the Wet Diamond Polymer spray if you have it

The Crystal Seal looks similar to the Zaino Z-CS Clear Seal http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/zaino-z-cs-clear-seal?gclid=CNfNi-LVyMsCFeop0wod-kQDWg


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoke too PB,because the blackfire range all has same polymers there really isn't anything you cannot try or layer.I still haven't used the midnight sun qd yet.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Playing devils advocate what if you went gep afpp wax then crystal seal to top off and use a detailer or polymer spray as top up. Or go nuts

Gep, afpp x2, black ice wax, midnight sun wax, crystal seal top ups detailer or sealer.

Should bling like a diamond in a goats ass as Richard Rawlings would say !


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Honestly the durability on the crystal seal is not great. If you wanted to use it i would maybe machine the car with total polish and seal, then top the next day with crystal seal. Both quick products to use, very effective, but i wouldn't be mixing with the wet ice matrix personally. Stick with what we know for sure


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

What's the difference between the polymer spray and qd they seem pretty similar. ?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Is that the new formula crystal seal Matt?.Polish bliss said new formula better durability ?
Thanks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Is that the new formula crystal seal Matt?.Polish bliss said new formula better durability ?
> Thanks


im gonna say no it will be the old one. But from memory, i was told some ridiculous number for that too lol, and it just isn't. They do a crystal coating now too, maybe thats being confused with crystal seal? I honestly don't know. But it wouldn't change my opinion. Unless used as a base, i just wouldn't mix in with the wet ice combo. Its already time consuming, but well well worth it. Risking damaging it on something that i don't believe will add anything looks wise makes no sense to me. When layered right, the combo is already fiercely durable


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Matt, does the crystal seal add anything in looks compared to the AFPP?


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Managed to spend some time on the Legacy today, full decon followed by cracking open my Blackfire kit I bought at Christmas👍
So 1 coat of GEP followed by 1 coat of AFPP and wow it's awesome, can't say the same for my lower back though after 8 hours.
I have a question about the AFPP if that's ok?
First time using it and I think I may not have left it long enough before buffing off.
I only gave it a couple of minutes, checking on P Bliss site again it says 15, I did buff it off but wonder now if it needed more time to cure?
Result looks ok.
Should I be concerned or just add another layer tomorrow
Thanks


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Couple of shots after with the phone, not much sunlight today unfortunately but not bad for 13 year old paint with no machine polish. 👍
I find the Blackfire products used by hand on the soft Japanese paint of my WR Blue Legacy really do bring out the depth of colour with added gloss.
Just wish I could find more time with busy family life to do more😁


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking good, Reddaddy, to be honest I only leave GEP and AFPP on for a few minutes and I'm happy with the results I get, We will see what the experts say when they come along.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I last summer left afpp on for 2hours in sun,it came straight off so easy.Unbelievable sealant


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

That's great to know cheers👍 

Tbh I'd been working on the car for 7 hrs straight before I started the sealant and wanted to get it done before Mrs P came home, a mixture of tiredness and rushing it a bit I got carried away. In the same mode as applying GEP, so applied over small areas and didn't leave for long, I suppose my worry is has is actually left any benefit?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok so I popped my Blackfire cherry today. Had the kit for a while but been waiting for summer to try. I had bonnet sprayed on my car few months back so thought I would finish it today with bf. 

So polished it then gave it a machine coat of gep looked great but nothing to blow me away. Then went for a coat of afpp and omg that stuff is crazy how super slick not seen anything like it, I understand the hype now.


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

After speaking with PB this was their reply

In our experience there is no need to leave the All Finish Paint Protection to cure before applying Midnight Sun Paste Wax. This is a combination we have used many times in our detailing studio and there has never been any detrimental effect on the protection that these products provide or their durability. We would normally apply one layer of the AFPP before adding multiple layers of wax - always depending on the storage conditions of the car, mileage etc.

The Midnight Sun Detailer is indeed designed to be used as maintenance for the Wet Fire Over Ice - applying this once a week after a routine wash will enhance gloss and extend protection without any fear of causing hazing or streaking. In fact, regular use is recommended, as it will greatly enhance surface slickness, making washing and drying even easier and prolonging the life of the underlying protective sealant and wax layers indefinitely.

I hope this has been useful - should you have any further queries then please fire away; we are always happy to help.

Just thought his interesting that no need to cure for many hours before the wax.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hufty said:


> Ok so I popped my Blackfire cherry today. Had the kit for a while but been waiting for summer to try. I had bonnet sprayed on my car few months back so thought I would finish it today with bf.
> 
> So polished it then gave it a machine coat of gep looked great but nothing to blow me away. Then went for a coat of afpp and omg that stuff is crazy how super slick not seen anything like it, I understand the hype now.


How would you rate the look against Artdeshine Hufty ?
No ads bashing....just intrigued as I haven't had chance to use the bf system on mine yet.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I think Blackfire is pretty hard to beat I've done two coats of afpp now maybe do one tomorrow and then top with a wax so not seen full effect yet. The slickness though is insane it's like ice so slick I wonder how a wax can stick. I'd say bf has it at the moment.


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

Razormck said:


> After speaking with PB this was their reply
> 
> In our experience there is no need to leave the All Finish Paint Protection to cure before applying Midnight Sun Paste Wax. This is a combination we have used many times in our detailing studio and there has never been any detrimental effect on the protection that these products provide or their durability. We would normally apply one layer of the AFPP before adding multiple layers of wax - always depending on the storage conditions of the car, mileage etc.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering what the impact / effect of using wet diamond polymer spray rather than midnight sun retailer would be over a BF wax? It says it's fine to use over afpp or wax on the bottle.

The reason I'm asking is that I have a bottle of polymer spray sat on the shelf, whilst I gave the afpp a coat of black ice. So what would be the difference between using the polymer spray vs. the MS wax spray?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm sure Chewy has experience of using both and will be along soon


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Does this stuff look as good on white or light colours ? Haven't got a white or light car but just curious.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Not tried the MS spray wax, on my list to try though mate


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I was pondering the two the other day they look similar except the MS contains carnauba. Both have the polymers in so should be compatible. One for every other weekend.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Im going slightly different and going too try Pinnacle Black Label sealant instead of afpp with 2 coats of gep as base.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone tried the SRC polish seems to have a bit of bite to it compared to gep. 

Interested to hear how it compares Al, this for the vee


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Pinnacle on the vee yes mate,always wanted too try it,its expensive only 118ml bottle.Have you got the wax too go with afpp,it will lose slickness but really richens the finish


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I've got both waxes the midnight sun and the black ice Montan wax / sealant common recommendation is MS but be rude to not at least try both. Black ice was my first 'expensive' wax buy I just got small pot but not used it much didn't knock me over, but might with the right prep.

That's an expensive path you are on al it will be coating soon


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Stick a few coats of ms on,there's a good Blackfire video on YouTube showing no waiting time layering the wax over afpp.You need some Wolfgang fuzion too finish the collection


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

:argie:You'll be on the new ******* wax by Sunday. If it's not already sitting there


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Hufty said:


> Anyone tried the SRC polish seems to have a bit of bite to it compared to gep.
> 
> Interested to hear how it compares Al, this for the vee


The SRC is a tweaked Menzerna formula based on the SIP polish (SI 1500 now) which is a light compound, so yes it does have some bite to it.

I still use the SIP quite often. Its a forgotten about polish.


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

Hufty said:


> I was pondering the two the other day they look similar except the MS contains carnauba. Both have the polymers in so should be compatible. One for every other weekend.


I was wondering if you could do exactly that and what would the quality of the finish be if you went afpp, MS then poly spray. Would the poly spray negate the wax's finish? To be honest, I couldn't really tell any difference after the wax had been applied to the AFPP anyway, but wondered if the wax would benefit less for the poly spray than the MS spray and if the MS spray would go over the polymer spray and give decent results still.

Confused? I am! :doublesho


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

My bet is there won't be much in it the ms spray add a little carnauba so if you can't see the wax adding much to afpp then the ms spray won't make hugely visible results either. I guess but you will be adding a bit of Nuba feed to the wax below which should help maintain longevity. Alternating the two qd might be the best way to go.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Motorgeek told me that the ms qd gives a glossier Finnish whereas the poly is more about the reflection?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

That will be the Nuba in it.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

havent used the ms spray,but the polymer spray is very much like zaino z8 for a quick wow factor spray.I like the blackfire shampoo but you have too use more than stated imo.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I use about 30ml's of the shampoo per bucket wash. Imh The shampoo is an added luxury, nice to have but not essential.


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

Hufty said:


> My bet is there won't be much in it the ms spray add a little carnauba so if you can't see the wax adding much to afpp then the ms spray won't make hugely visible results either. I guess but you will be adding a bit of Nuba feed to the wax below which should help maintain longevity. Alternating the two qd might be the best way to go.


Would the carnauba in the spray make it through the polymer spray coat though?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Love the Blackfire stuff,recently using the tyre gel and new formula interior protectant and boy their both top notch,gel leaves a lovely rich gloss after 2 thin coats and lasts a few weeks on my michelins.Interior protectant gives a nice rich look with no greasy residue or over the top shine.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Interesting Al I've got tire shine to try but not stretched to any of the other gear at moment. Sounds like there isn't a bad un in there ? Have you tried aerosol spray wax can't imagine what that is like.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

monkeybuffer said:


> Would the carnauba in the spray make it through the polymer spray coat though?


The Nuba should add a slightly softer glow to the finish. Kind of mellow out the hard shine. I think we are talking very fine refinements in finish though. How are the porkers holding out monkey ? This whole backfire could be the one ! :doublesho

Shampoo sounds tad expensive though better than z7 ? Which is my fave so far


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Hufty how many ml's do you use of the zaino?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

A capful in 20litres of water.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Never tried BF shampoo must put it on my never ending list of products to try


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Out of interest would gep then afpp sit ok on interior gloss black plastic trim?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Out of interest would gep then afpp sit ok on interior gloss black plastic trim?


Is that like the black piano gloss door pillars that mark easily.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yep...That's the stuff


----------



## Kshah786 (Sep 18, 2018)

How and when do i use the polymer spray


----------

